# Audi Expo 2006 - It's coming!!!!



## bpresser (Jun 20, 2003)

AUDI EXPO 2006
SATURDAY JUNE 24TH!
Time: 2:00pm to 10:00pm
Place: 153rd in Downtown Burien, WA
Time: 2:00pm to 10:00pm
Place: 153rd in Downtown Burien, WA
Come out to the Sixth Annual version of the largest Northwest display of privately owned new and retro Audis!
Two Big City Blocks are closed to display stock and modified Audis from as far away as Saskatchewan and California plus many exciting product and service exhibitors, and, venue admission is FREE.
•	ALLYOU CAN EAT for $10.00 courtesy of Bison Creek Pizza!
•	FREE Giveaways and Great Door Prizes!
•	Judging and a prizes for the hottest S4 and “Best Overall” Audi in show!
•	SWAP MEET!! Opens at 2pm!
•	High Visibility Reserved Parking for Privately Owned Audis For Sale!
•	Music courtesy of the DADDY-O’S!
RSVP!! 
If you are planning on coming PLEASE RSVP # in party to me: [email protected] 
Let me know what year/model Audi you own. Also let me know where you are coming from and how you heard 
about the Audi Expo. This will help me next year with getting the word out better.
More info at http://www.audiexpo.com !!!!
-- 
Brian Presser 
http://www.audiexpo.com
[email protected]


----------

